# Shoe Tree brass knobs



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

All my Shoe Trees are lacking a nice feature I have seen. Brass knobs to assist pulling it out. I can find small 1/2" knobs with screws, nothing bigger. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

ran23 said:


> All my Shoe Trees are lacking a nice feature I have seen. Brass knobs to assist pulling it out. I can find small 1/2" knobs with screws, nothing bigger. Any ideas? thanks


Sounds like something that can be found at almost any hardware store.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Was hoping so, it is rare to find metal knobs with screw attachment. Next is to drill thru with a nut counter sunk. fun times.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Enlarging my search for knobs with machine screws opens a whole new world. Major surgery on each shoe tree. I almost fear drilling thru them.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ordered some 3/4" (just like my shoe shapper trees). Machine screws and drill bits later. fun project, drilling cedar trees sometime soon.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

A simple google search of "wood screw metal knob" leads me to this item at Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Large-Piano-Knobs-Solid-Screws/dp/B01DVELJFQ










With this, you do not need to drill through holes and countersink a larger hole from the bottom to set in the machine screw. There should be other options found in Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

those are close to the 1/2" ones I have that seem too small. The ones I have coming are fine.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe a dumb question, but why not just buy them with the knobs already on them? These are just $13 a pair.....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T577IK...d_r=681e4eca-f76e-11e8-a920-15e73602c72f&th=1


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Great advice.
That's just about as good a deal on shoe trees as one might find!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

strange those didn't come up in my search, good price. Doubt I could sell mine at a fair price with shipping.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My friend is selling his Consignment Men's Store. I am buying Nordstrum Shoe Trees for $5.00 right.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

ran23 said:


> I am buying Nordstrum Shoe Trees for $5.00 right.


What are you going to use for your left shoes?


----------



## cno53 (Nov 14, 2019)

If you currently own Shoe trees without knobs and would like to add knobs to them It is a simple project. Here is what you need: (all found at your local big box or hardware store)
1. Drill and drill bit 
2. Knob of your choosing
3. Hanger Bolts (see photo below)
Use a drill bit just smaller than the hanger bolt. Drill your hole the same depth as the bottom portion of the hanger bolt. Screw your knob on to top portion of hanger bolt. Then screw bottom portion of hanger bolt into the hole you drilled. Quick, simple, inexpensive and easy.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Major surgery a few months ago on all my shoe trees. Drilled up from the bottom. and here I thought 25 knobs would be too many.


----------

